# Smart Cart on rolling terrian



## Ann knight (May 13, 2011)

Hi Folks

I went to a drving seminar last weekend and had a chance to see a Pacific Smart Cart owned by one of the presenters. I loved it ! We didn't have a mini to hitch up but my friend got in and I played horse <g>. The ride was great and it pulled easily for me ( I'm 129 lbs ) but that was in a lovely indoor arena on level ground. My question is would my guy ( 34") be okay with this cart on our hilly property . It isn't major hills and I would condition him, of course but I know the Smart Cart is heavier than some of the other carts . I have a metal EE cart . To be honest , I felt more comfortable in the smart Cart as it didn't seem as high and can adjusted to the horse. It is alot of money ($3300 . after shipping and taxes ) So it is a major chunk of change .

Any advice is appreciated .

Thank you

Ann


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 13, 2011)

I don't know about the smart cart, but I did look at them quite a bit and oogled them for quite some time while in the shopping and research phase of my cart search, and they are really adjustable. After shopping all winter I decided to get a bellcrown aerocrown since they are local for me to purchase and I could go sit in one to try it out. We played horse and I was amazed that there was absolutely no weight on the shafts with someone sitting in the seat... I love it on my hilly rolling terrain on our farm, the suspension is awesome on rough ground and my boy loves it. I am not disappointed on my choice, it rolls like a dream and is very light and well balanced for my boy to pull. You also might want to check out the hyperbike too. That is an awesome cart too, Leia loves hers. I agree with Leia when she told me it was really about personal choice and comfort and you can't beat trying out a cart if you can. Shop and test and the answer will come

On the money, it only hurt a little bit




LOL, but was well worth it in the long run for me to find the cart that fit me and my boy. I have heard lots of good things about the smart cart, it was in the top three cart choices for me. The aerocrown fit in the back of my SUV and carriage machine shop is just down the road from us, so that also influenced my decision. Best wishes on your search!


----------



## ClickMini (May 14, 2011)

I have owned both a Smart Cart and a Bellcrown Aerocrown (my current cart). For a smaller mini I would really recommend the Aerocrown. I did love my Smart Cart and it went very well with my larger mini, and okay with my smaller ones. But my 33" and 33.5" minis pull that Aerocrown like a dream! I love it!


----------



## Ann knight (May 14, 2011)

Thank you ClickMini for your post. I also liked the Bellcrown Aerocrown but have not had a chance to try it . I don't know if there is anyone around here that carries them . ( actually , I'm pretty sure there isn't) I do want something light, well made and mostly comfortable for my horse . I will look into the Aerocrown more . Thanks again .....Ann


----------



## Ann knight (May 14, 2011)

Thanks ShorthorseMom for your post . That is great to know that they are all adjustable, well the better carts anyway. I am going to try to find an aerocrown to try/see in person . I don't know that my comfort zone would allow a Hyperbike yet





I am sure that day will come but right now I want comfort for my boy. The portablilty is very appealing . Thank you so much for your thoughths.....Ann



shorthorsemom said:


> I don't know about the smart cart, but I did look at them quite a bit and oogled them for quite some time while in the shopping and research phase of my cart search, and they are really adjustable. After shopping all winter I decided to get a bellcrown aerocrown since they are local for me to purchase and I could go sit in one to try it out. We played horse and I was amazed that there was absolutely no weight on the shafts with someone sitting in the seat... I love it on my hilly rolling terrain on our farm, the suspension is awesome on rough ground and my boy loves it. I am not disappointed on my choice, it rolls like a dream and is very light and well balanced for my boy to pull. You also might want to check out the hyperbike too. That is an awesome cart too, Leia loves hers. I agree with Leia when she told me it was really about personal choice and comfort and you can't beat trying out a cart if you can. Shop and test and the answer will come
> 
> On the money, it only hurt a little bit
> 
> ...


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 14, 2011)

You are welcome. I don't bend well and get leg nerve pain sometimes due to a bad riding wreck a few years ago. I found the aerocrown really really comfortable for my lower back and legs. I have the style with the higher back on the seat and with the arm rest pads.. I don't get sore at all and my boy who struggled with my heavy meadowbrook pulls my new cart like a dream. My trainer and I really played with the shaft adjustments in length and width and balance until we were very satisfied and I don't plan to move anything any time soon given the amount of time we were tweeking to make my trainer happy with the fit.

The smart cart from what I understand is even more adjustable than the aerocrown, however the aerocrown is adjustable enough to make me happy with the overall fit and balance for my boy and for me. If I find myself in need of taking off or moving the shafts I will probably find some way to mark things. You also can't beat the lower draft of the aerocrown. You do need trace carriers I found out to add to your harness (thanks Leia for that post).

My driving boy is 33 inches and a bit chubby. He cantered up a hill with my aerocrown on my last lesson and we did some small hazards and it was GREAT. We go over waffle treads left by the tractors and it rides smooth.

You can google aerocrown cart (or something like that) and find video of people doing hazards with their aerocrown to see it in action. The one I found in video has the other style seat, I prefer the high back seat, feels like it is holding me in place and encourages me to use proper posture in my opinion. I did not get the marathon shafts for mine. You get one set of shafts and it is the same price whether you do marathon or regular type. I didn't want to adjust the harness right now to make it useable for marathon shafts, maybe later... I am very happy with my choice and it was well worth every penny I spent. Best wishes..





Ps, I am on a weight loss and exercise program so there may be a hyperbike in my future, it was my original first choice, aerocrown and then smart cart in that order, but my physical limitations made me choose the aerocrown first. Shop and try and ask lots of questions and you will find the cart that is best for you personally.


----------



## R Whiteman (May 14, 2011)

[We have driven the Smart Cart for years. In fact, I drove the prototype Smart Cart in an event at Happ's and ordered our first one shortly thereafter. i own Smart Cart #2



I have used the cart in competition with ALL sizes of minis from my 32 inch gelding, to my 40 inch pony. Our 33 inch stallion won several events at prelim level pulling the smart cart. We've even used it in the show ring behind Buddy, our big AMHR gelding. In fact, it was the Smart Cart that we used when our Buddy measured over at an event and had to compete with the ponies (as in Haflingers and Fjords and small Morgans) He had to pull the cart, two people and go at a faster rate of speed and he not only had no problem, he was second of 13 in the marathon phase. Do not be put off by the rumors of the weight being too much for the smaller horse. It is simply NOT true. The cart weighs 115. That is only a few pounds more than some of the others and quite a bit less than the meadowbrook that I used to compete with. One of our training carts weighs 130. Most are in the range of 110-120. The four wheel carts are considerably more weight and single horses are pulling them in competition all over this country. And yes, I know about the difference in weight distribution. Worry about the money; worry about your personal taste (as in; do I like the looks); worry about your horse's conditioning; but don't worry so much about the weight. Just my opinion, of course.

Dorothy


----------



## Ann knight (May 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for your opinion Dorothy! Sometimes all the information avavilable can be almost overwhelming



! If I hadn't tried the Smartcart I would probably be happy with my EE cart , which as my husband has pointed out, has not been used much . That is about to change !

Thanks again ....Ann


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 14, 2011)

One thing I should mention is that the aerocrown is only a single seat vehicle. I love the look of the smart cart and it can take a second person, my aerocrown can't do that since most of the time I will be tooling around the farm by myself I was ok with the single seat.. The mini bellcrown was also in the running of my cart choices because of the seat can take two, but it wasn't as comforatable for me without ordering it with a custom lowered seat. Had I been able to find a smart cart like you did to test the feel of it and how it rode I may have ended up with one of those, but the price plus shipping was a bit much for me. Carriage machine shop is not far from me and no shipping was a pretty good motivator. Someday when my meadowbrook sells I would like to get another cart with a seat that can take two for a drive. For now, love my aerocrown. There are so many options to weigh when cart shopping, enjoy!


----------



## rcfarm (May 14, 2011)

I have a smart cart LOVE IT! It is a little more weight to it, but my 36 gelding pulls it fine. And like shorthorsemom said has room for 2 people. Drives like a dream. Very adjustable and the shafts come off. I have both marathon and curved shafts.

Good Luck in your search


----------



## Ann knight (May 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies! I really appreciate your input !

Now to decide <g>........Ann


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 15, 2011)

Hi Ann, if you email contact Bill Schuil at Pacific Carriage he will send you photos and can provide contacts of people in your area that are using smart carts. He is very nice and answers all my questions and had given me quite a bit of information on the smart carts. They are really very nice carts. Good luck in your search and remember to post when you decide what to get!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 16, 2011)

R Whiteman said:


> The four wheel carts are considerably more weight and single horses are pulling them in competition all over this country.


To be fair, the large single B minis are pulling those in competition all over this country. Even the Tadpole is still a bit heavy for an A mini.



On level ground in a parade or something, sure. But it's a bit much to ask them to pull in a CDE.

I think to me that's what it boils down to. Any sound horse in good condition is going to be able to pull something the approximate weight range of the Smart Cart, Aerocrown, etc. without too much problem but what about when they're out of shape or green or in deeper footing than they're used to? I would rather have a lighter cart or one I can pull parts off of like the Aerocrown to start with and then add those parts back on as the horse is ready for it. Each person has their own preferences though! IMO, and *IMO ONLY*, the Smart Cart does feel heavier than the Aerocrown both loaded and unloaded. It's more cumbersome on turns and really refined horses like my two (not saying that as a good thing necessarily) may have trouble with it. If I had a larger horse, a more solid small horse, or was a larger person myself I might prefer the Smart Cart over the Aerocrown because of it's impressive looks, great adjustability and nice features. Both are wonderful carts as are a variety of other models out there.

Leia


----------



## Ann knight (May 17, 2011)

Thank you Leia! Your imput is always appreciated ! Folks are so helpful It is great to have experience's shared , so that I can hopefully make a good choice and only have to do it once <g>!

Ann


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 17, 2011)

I have a friend who has a Smart Cart; it used to belong to another friend. I have driven it several times, always to 'small B sized' horses...35.5, 36". While I certainly agree that they are lovely, well-built carts, I found the basket 'depth' to be restrictive, even to my relatively short legs(I have 'shrunk' a bit, as happens when one ages; am now about 5'3 1/2"-5'4", with legs of 'average' length for that height). The cart's owner is noticably taller than I, so I would have thought it would be adjusted in a way that would have been 'roomier' for me?

I think Leia makes some good points; and, I do stand by my own feeling/opinion, which I've stated before, that while the Smart Cart may be OK for even an A-sized miniature when the horse is in very regular work and 'fit as a fiddle',that it *might* be a bit on the large/heavy side for the 'weekend', or occasional, driver, esp. if on challenging terrain/heavy ground, with a 'not-as-fit' or out-of-condition A-sized mini, and the whip is not sylphlike.

JMHO...as a miniature horse driver/trainer of 27 years' experience.

Margo


----------



## R Whiteman (May 17, 2011)

I have to say, Margo, that I am totally surprised that you didn't have enough leg room! Ron drives his smart cart quite comfortably and he is 6.3



I am 5.4 and can actually lift the seat and move the floor out to the point where I literally can't get me feet on the floor.

And yes, Leia, you are right about the 4 wheelers. My personal opinion is that they are heavy even for the largest mini. I guess my point was that nobody ever questions that weight, but the smart cart which really weighs only 10 pounds more than a Jerald show cart, is constantly in question. And lest someone wonder over that statement, yes indeed I have been there when the carts were weighed.

Okay, I give up (said laughingly)

Dorothy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 17, 2011)

R Whiteman said:


> And yes, Leia, you are right about the 4 wheelers. My personal opinion is that they are heavy even for the largest mini. I guess my point was that nobody ever questions that weight, but the smart cart which really weighs only 10 pounds more than a Jerald show cart, is constantly in question.






Nope, it was a good point Dorothy and I apologize for not giving it its due! You know me, I question the weight on EVERYTHING, definitely including the four-wheelers.



I think sometimes it's easier for a horse in a four-wheeler to manage that weight as it turns far better, has brakes, the weight is never on the back, etc., and those things probably make a difference and might be enough of a trade-off to be worth the heavier weight on a straight line pull as the overall management of the vehicle is easier for the horse. You know all that so understand I say that for the "observers" here.

I've weighed every one of my vehicles and have found that the carts I judge light enough for any horse are the Hyperbike (37 lbs with add-ons), my Frontier (74 lbs if I recall right) and my Graber at either 74 or 76 lbs. (I can't recall which vehicle was which weight.) I don't have a Jerald so haven't weighed one but I know they are heavier than the Grabers although it's well-balanced and well-engineered weight with a better ride and is probably worth it if you can afford one. The Frontier is a rough ride and is definitely a training type cart but I enjoy using it on the beach and for green or out of shape horses because they can concentrate on learning their own balance and movement without being hampered by the cart and yet it's heavy enough to let them start building up some strength for the better vehicles. And of course I don't have to worry about keeping it nice!

Once you've gotten into speed work, rough terrain, hilly areas or anywhere with big rocks or roots or such to maybe flip you over, that Frontier becomes far less attractive as the weight sits up too high behind the horse on a narrow wheelbase and yes, it is actually _too light_ (yes, I said it!



) to remain stable with the way it's built. The Hyperbike weighs half as much but is both wide and low and engineered to flex as you hit obstacles and such so is FAR more stable over even the worst terrain. For work like that you want a cart with the weight centered low, which the Bellcrowns have and the Smart Cart certainly can if adjusted correctly.

I could go on and on here, but the point is that you must use the appropriate cart for the sort of work you are interested in pursuing. For a weekend driver I'd stick with a light, tough, take-a-beating training cart. For CDE work or a serious trail driver I'd be eyeing a cart with a low center of gravity, lowered draught, wide wheelbase and adjustable shafts. For shows, yet another type of cart. And remember that you can custom order most of those type of carts with the features of some of the others if it really matters to you! They make show carts with better suspension, a lower singletree, wooden wheels and other small changes that work great for ADS driving. You can upgrade your training cart in many small ways to make it better suited for more advanced events if you want to. And if you want a Smart Cart for a lighter horse, well, leave off some of the heavier features, ask for the wider axle and lowered singletree and set the cart so it rides low and close behind the horse!

Buy what suits YOU. The comfort of your animal and yourself is the only real concern here.

Leia


----------



## ClickMini (May 18, 2011)

Having driven my "A" sized horses in both the Smart Cart and the Aerocrown, I can say there is a significant difference in how they pull between the two. It's not that they couldn't drive, and drive well! in the SC, it's just that they drive even better, with more ease, in the Aerocrown. I too love the SC, it is a beautiful and well-engineered cart! Certainly Ally never had any issue with it whatsoever. But Ally was a big mare. Flirty did fine in it too, but she absolutely SHINES with the Aerocrown.

The seat configuration is a big consideration. The Aerocrown is designed and built for a single person. I have a Jerald Runabout to use when I drive with my granddaughter on board.

It is definitely an individual thing, but I have to say having driven them both, I just prefer the way the Aerocrown works with my horses. I am actually considering selling my Tadpole, and buying a larger Aerocrown for my B-sized boy. The one I have fitted to my 33-36" horses is just a bit too small for him.


----------



## Ann knight (May 18, 2011)

Thank you Amy, margo and Leia(again)

It's funny ( not really ) as I thought I new what I wanted and now am not sure



. I wish I could see both of these in person but I live so far away from civilization that it isn't going to happen . Oh well, it gives me something to obcess about





Thanks everyone for your help ....cheers...Ann


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 18, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> Having driven my "A" sized horses in both the Smart Cart and the Aerocrown, I can say there is a significant difference in how they pull between the two. It's not that they couldn't drive, and drive well! in the SC, it's just that they drive even better, with more ease, in the Aerocrown. I too love the SC, it is a beautiful and well-engineered cart! Certainly Ally never had any issue with it whatsoever. But Ally was a big mare. Flirty did fine in it too, but she absolutely SHINES with the Aerocrown.
> 
> The seat configuration is a big consideration. The Aerocrown is designed and built for a single person. I have a Jerald Runabout to use when I drive with my granddaughter on board.
> 
> It is definitely an individual thing, but I have to say having driven them both, I just prefer the way the Aerocrown works with my horses. I am actually considering selling my Tadpole, and buying a larger Aerocrown for my B-sized boy. The one I have fitted to my 33-36" horses is just a bit too small for him.


Newbie posting here, can be dangerous... LOL, but I have a new Aerocrown and I thought the base cart was the same size for A and B minis and the difference is in the shafts you can purchase and substitute out on the cart. I remember asking Steven about fitting my Aerocrown to my larger mini and he said if I couldn't make it level and wide enough by pivoting and moving these shafts in and out, I might have to purchse a second set of shafts for my bigger boy. The range of fit on the Aerocrown easily goes from 27-36 inch minis depending on the fit of the stock shafts. That said, it does take time to do all the adjustments and I would probably not switch one cart back and forth between my two boys on a regular basis, I think that would drive me crazy unless I could find a cool way to color code and mark the different settings for two different horses.

PS, my boy comes alive with the Aerocrown and he loves it a ton and so do I. I was using a meadowbrook and so we are really talking apples to oranges on fit, weight and style, but I am impressed with how he can move so freely in the aerocrown.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (May 18, 2011)

Oh great...now you all have me wanting an Aerocrown....

Angie

who already has a Frontier

a Pequea Easy Entry cart

a Hyperbike

and obviously has a problem collecting carriages LOL


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 18, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Oh great...now you all have me wanting an Aerocrown....
> 
> Angie
> 
> ...



Oh Angie, I can totally see how much fun it can be collecting carriages. You have my dream cart though, I wanted a hyperbike in the worst way, but have some physical limitations that made my trainer cringe at the thought of me entering and exiting the hyperbike and the leg position required.

My cart line up was the Hyperbike, Aerocrown, mini bellcrown, smartcart and G&S cart. Ask Leia about all my emails. I can see how easily someone can collect carts... I put my lovely little meadowbrook for sale with full intentions of seeing it leave to go somewhere else ...before I purchased a new lighter cart...and then I went up the road to Carriage machine shop "just to window shop and kick the tires or so to speak...." .I drove there to look at the mini bellcrown in particular giving no thought to the Aerocrown... then while I was sitting in the bellcrown looking around the cart garage....... Off in the corner was this sweet little Aerocrown sitting there and it had burgandy wheels.






If only it didn't have the burgandy wheels, I might have been able to resist, but I swear it was whistling from the corner for me to come over and give it a try.

The nice young amish man who played horse was so patient while I oogled this really cool cart. It had a seat that was different from the photo I had looked at on the computer but it fit me like a dream. I got in and out of the two carts about 10 times each... back and forth...

The young man also showed me the bellcrown even showed me a cart size-adjusted for someone short ...But then the Aerocrown was still calling "Pick me, Pick me". ... I remember saying.. hey, I wonder if it will fit in the back of my SUV..... sigh we tried it...... it did fit. LOL, I knew I was in trouble then... it fit me and it fit my car...the rest is history.... I knew I couldn't use the excuse that "it followed me home" to my husband, however he was a good sport when I got home and explained what happened in my windowshopping trip. Said something like, "really nice enginering, that's what you are paying for. I almost fell over.

I still have my meadowbrook for sale, but am considering keeping it to use for "pony rides' for my kids once my boy is fitter, for now, the aerocrown is perfect for my sort of chubby rather out of shape boy that is pulling a driver that is the same, sort of chubby and rather out of shape...

.. Now if it would only stop raining and if my boy's short farrier foot trim grows out.. sigh, maybe I can get somebody to play the horse so I can play with my new cart again...



New toys, gotta love them. Adair


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (May 18, 2011)

Adiar,

Do you know if Carriage Machine Shop usually has them in stock? I am thinking of taking a ride that way this summer- about a 4 hour ride for me- just to visit the Aerocrown in person.

I was trying to think of how I could pair down these cart- but I love them all LOL

My Frontier was my first cart...where it all started 12 years ago when I had mini donkeys and trained them to drive- so that's gotta stay...it's a sentimental thing...

Then my Pequea...it has soul- and it was my birthday present to me a few years ago...and it is so pretty...WIsh fits beautifully in that cart...

The Hyperbike is just fun! And it makes Buck's job so much easier...and it is almost like riding...and even my hubby thisnks the design is cool..

SO the aerocrown....hmmm...have to come up with how I can justify that one...LOL some women collect purses and handbags....not me...tack and carriages are more my style...

Angie


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 18, 2011)

Hi Angie, I called steven before I went and he said he had one bellcrown in stock. He literally just walked across a little courtyard and opened up a door and looked in a small out building to check. He told me to call the day I was coming to be sure they would have still have one and it didn't sell yet.. I didn't even ask about the aerocrown, just saw it when I was looking at the minibellcrown.

I would call before you make the trip. It is a simple place. A few buildings, one working shop, small office, typical Amish business. We walked to an out building and there were the two carts in with a bunch of really fancy gorgeous full sized big horse carriages. It looked to me like they keep one basic type of each carriage in stock and rely mostly on orders to customize.

If I wanted bigger wheels or a different color on the wheels they would have had to be ordered. They had plenty of shafts on hand and he bent mine on their machine a bit to adjust them to my measurements of tugs to the ground.. so they would be the right height for my boy to be level. I don't think it takes long to get a cart ordered even if you custom order a lower seat height, I thought he said 3-6 weeks. Driving essentials is only about an hour away from me and they often have a bellcrown or aerocrown cart in stock in their showroom, but I called them and they did not have anything that day.

The price is the same whether you use driving essentials or Carriage machine, but I wanted to meet steven because he had answered so many questions for me already, but I do like dealing with Jan at driving essentials too. Carriage machine has an inventory list on line that looks to be updated frequently, but it said everything was sold the day I called and they had two in stock so I am not sure who keeps up the inventory list for them.

Same price on the cart whether you get marathon or stock shafts, but I went with the ones that I could use without modifying my harness. They sell a wire spares basket if you want one, and you can also remove the floor on the aerocrown and put in stirrups for CDE driving. They can also put on a dash to fancy the cart up, but I was going for minimum weight. I got a lighter cart and went on a diet and lost a bunch of weight and my boy thinks he is in heaven. Oh the things we will do for our little horses. cheers.


----------



## brasstackminis (May 29, 2011)

I am so glad I found this thread! I have been getting really into the CDE driving these last few years and decided to upgrade my EE cart for my shetland. I went onto the ADS website and looked at the chart there with all of the measurements and decided that my EE cart would fit my Modern Shetland perfect if I just bought new, bigger, wooden wheels. I had to order a new shaft for them too so they would clear my seat. I hope I dont regret it....I haven't gotten them yet! I am really excited about it.

I too thought about the smart cart...especially when I see those air shocks and all. I do love my cart from Heindle Engineering. Super adjustable for long legged peeps to us shorties and way comfortable for my roads. I have also used the Fred Flintstone breaking system in a pinch a few times. All I can say is I am glad I was driving a mini!!!





When I took lessons from Tom O'Carrol and asked him about the SmartCart, he told me it was too heavy for CDE minis. I have lots of friends that have and use them in CDE's but my minis seem to be lacking in the endurace aspect no matter how much I drive them. So I decided against it. Now I have decided to only pleasure drive the minis and to show my Shetland in the CDE's. Mostly because between all the driving minis, the shetland and the 3 Welsh pony driving guys, I just needed to feel less pressure!



My Heindl cart has lots of wiggle room for the horses and fits really well, but it is a road cart...super comfy though. I thought about getting an Areocrown too, but I decided to invest the big bucks on my matched pair of buckskin driving welsh ponies. We'll see if that was a mistake or not in a few years. In the meantime I am driving my shetland and a single welsh pony in modified EE carts. I'll let you know if I like the new custom wooden wheels in a few weeks!!!




Karen


----------



## Ann knight (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Karen for your input .



I have decided on the Aerocrown. Good luck with your "team" , it sounds like fun but way too much horsepower for me



, at least for a little while ......Ann


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 29, 2011)

Matched buckskin welsh driving ponies??



Dude! Can't beat that.





I found some old notes of mine on the Aerocrown a couple of days ago btw, and the prototype weighed in at 102lbs., complete with shafts, stirrups, floorboards and seat. That's about twenty pounds lighter than most the other carts.

Leia


----------



## ClickMini (May 30, 2011)

Welcome to the club, Ann! You are going to love your Aerocrown!


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 30, 2011)

I love my aerocrown. I am so glad I choose it. My boy is loving it.. Between going from a meadowbrook to an aerocrown and losing 23+ lbs on the driver, my boy thinks he sprouted wings.


----------



## R Whiteman (May 30, 2011)

brasstackminis said:


> "When I took lessons from Tom O'Carrol and asked him about the SmartCart, he told me it was too heavy for CDE minis. "
> 
> I know that I said, "I give up..." but please bear with me one more time. Did Tom O'Carrol say that the Smart Cart was too heavy for ALL CDE minis, or was he referring to your mini specifically? I think we need to be really careful of making that kind of generalizations about something that is soooo subject to personal opinion. We all have opinions, some formed in fact and experience and some formed by our idea of what looks nice and some formed by reading or listening to the opinions of others who may or may not have the specific facts or experience. No one cart fits every horse, every driver. That's why there are so many out there. Personally I love the Smart Cart and there are a couple of carts that I wouldn't own if they were given to me. Others feel just the opposite. I have my reasons and they are based on experience and having actually seen and driven the carts in question. The opinions of many of the other writers on this strand are similarly formed in experience and fact. Leia looked up her notes on the Aerocrown. Fully loaded it weighs 102. My Smart Cart, fully loaded weighs 115, a 13 pound difference. That's a fact and if 13 pounds is a big issue then stay away from the heavier cart, but do not tell me or others driving the Smart Cart that it is way too heavy for us to be using with our little horses. Mine have pulled it over hill and dale, winning CDEs at both training and preliminary levels and come in with stats that bordered on resting levels.
> 
> Dorothy


----------



## ClickMini (May 30, 2011)

I do have to agree with Dorothy here. There are MANY CDE minis up here that use the Smart Cart and are extremely successful. I have successfully driven my minis with the Smart Cart. Although it isn't my current preference, there is nothing not to like about the Smart Cart. I would probably get it configured a little differently if I bought one again, particularly I would have the singletree dropped, but it is an extremely well-made piece of equipment. I do think my minis pull the Aerocrown more easily, however, that is probably due as much to the lower singletree and other configuration differences as anything. I also believe that the Aerocrown will have a big advantage in water hazards, as when you come into water with the solid floor of the Smart Cart it exerts more drag than the Aerocrown with a dropped floor and the stirrup configuration. Having said all that, my Flirty won at Prelim with a Smart Cart behind her, she is 33.5" tall, and she won at ever hazard except one where I got a little lost in the middle of the hazard costing us a second or two. And she was certainly not in the best condition of her life! So the differences are small between the carts. Both of the vehicles we are discussing here are very nice pieces of equipment.

Now, would we like to discuss 4-wheeled vehicles? Because I have one of those, too. LOL!!!


----------



## brasstackminis (May 30, 2011)

Dorothy,

I did not say that no mini horse could possilby compete in a SmartCart. What I said is that when I asked Tom O'Carrol which cart HE thought I should buy and mentioned I was looking at a Smart Cart, he told me that HE thought they were too heavy for minis to pull in a CDE. Was he thinking minis under 34 inches because that is what was at the clinic as far as minis went??? I DON'T KNOW. My mini that I was driving at the time was a Araby built (not drafty or QH in bulk) and was 34" I decided against it, even though many of my driving and CDE friends have them. I am not dissing them...just telling what I was told. I also stated that I like the shock systems on them and that MY MINIS were kinda whimpy in the stamina department. I have a friend who has a 32" mini gelding that could pull 2 large men in any cart for 5 hours and still have plenty of go at the end even if he is out of shape. An opinion was asked for and I gave mine. I am sorry it was not the same as everyone elses, but that is what makes life interesting right?





Karen


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (May 30, 2011)

I competed in a Pleasure Drive this weekend with Magic ( 36.5 " ) and my SC . There were 3 of us competing with SC at this event and both the other minis were A size. One was probably about 33" and fine boned. I watched him move with the SC and he seemed to have no problem . The terrain was mostly flat but some deep sand and there were a few small hills. Magic was fantastic on the Pace but he came in to fast -the SC is no problem for him . I am 5'7" with long legs and a Frontier type EE really cramps my legs but I find the SC has plenty of leg room. Check out the picture of Magic and me on the Pacific Carriage web page.

Magic loves his Smart Cart





Elizabeth


----------



## Minimor (May 31, 2011)

At 115 lbs I don't consider the Smart Cart too heavy, especially since it pulls so easily. One thing I do love about the Smart Cart is the leg room--I'm 5'8" & need leg room, and the SC has it--it would have room for those longer legged than I am. Combined with that the seat is deep & comfortable--far better than the standard EE carts.

For anyone driving the smaller ponies as well as Minis, the SC is great, because it works on the ponies as well.


----------



## brasstackminis (May 31, 2011)

So I know that the SmartCarts do not fit the 50" Shetland that I have, so is there a SC equivelent for the larger mini/sm pony guys for CDE use?

Karen


----------



## ClickMini (May 31, 2011)

I think a lot depends on the horse. My 33" Araby-type gelding has a problem even with the Aerocrown, unless he has a collar on. Whereas my 33.5" mare can pull either no problem. So I think it needs to be on a case-by-case basis what is best for the horse.


----------

